# The LOML's first PR home brew.



## maxman400 (Jul 23, 2009)

This is Mrs. Max's first PR Home Brew. it started out as red and copper and ended up purplish-root beer something or another and really nice copper accents. It looks like crushed velvet in the light. I turned it and put it on a PSI Traditional Classic for her. Thanks for looking any comments or suggestions are welcome.:eat:


----------



## holmqer (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks nice, the key question is did she like making the blank enough to start making more?


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 23, 2009)

She is slowly getting in to it, she was very eager to see how it turned out. And she is very proud of it. As far as more, only time will tell.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## broitblat (Jul 23, 2009)

I like it.  There's a lot of nice figure in that blank.  The pen turned out nice, too.

  -Barry


----------



## el_d (Jul 23, 2009)

Watch out Max, my wife started to pour also, now I have more things to turn than I have time. Not a bad thing Unless you like pouring yourself.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW! Now if I can my wife interested in casting I would be set.

(Hey Dawn, can I bribe ya to convince my wife to start casting!)


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

I think that is a very cool blank. I'll take a dozen. 

Nice pen!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 24, 2009)

Great looking blank and pen . Real nice swirls in there .


----------



## RAdams (Jul 24, 2009)

fair warning! BE CAREFUL!!!



My wife decided that she wanted to cast. Since that day, she has casted one set of pen blanks, and two or three sets of pendant blanks. The scary part is that since then, she has made one pen, and one bowl, and is planning to start turning pendants very very soon! 

So, what started as me getting my blanks made for me, has quickly turned into me losing lathe time.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice job Max . That's a nice looking brew .


----------



## BigShed (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful looking cast there and a great job on hte pen.

That's what I call team work.


----------



## mickr (Jul 24, 2009)

I think Mrs. Max should get lots of credit for that pour..it looks terrific..let's see more of her "art"


----------



## mickr (Jul 24, 2009)

RAdams said:


> fair warning! BE CAREFUL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Go to your local store & get her her own lathe and collaborate on some beautiful work...having a "partner in crime" is joyous!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 24, 2009)

I like it.


----------

